# Smoked squirrel gumbo



## potsieko (Feb 6, 2017)

Smoked a few squirrels in the smoker with pecan wood - cooked them in a gumbo with some green onion sausage. I also used a little homemade tasso to help enhance the flavors of the dish.













IMG_1241.JPG



__ potsieko
__ Feb 6, 2017


















IMG_1245.JPG



__ potsieko
__ Feb 6, 2017


















IMG_1247.JPG



__ potsieko
__ Feb 6, 2017


















IMG_1248.JPG



__ potsieko
__ Feb 6, 2017


















IMG_1249.JPG



__ potsieko
__ Feb 6, 2017


















IMG_1252.JPG



__ potsieko
__ Feb 6, 2017


----------



## potsieko (Feb 6, 2017)

berefood said:


> Now that's different. Grandpa's recipe?


Just a standard gumbo recipe - only thing added was the tasso while browning the onions. After cooking the squirrels to tender, I removed the bones for convenience.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 6, 2017)

HOLEY MOLEY ANDY.

Now i like that.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 6, 2017)

Looks great! Point for using squirrel.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2017)

I sure love gumbo & yours looks delicious!

I have to admit, I've never had squirrel gumbo!

But we do make gator gumbo all the time.

Point!

Al


----------



## smokin kat (Feb 8, 2017)

Looks delicious!  Love squirrel!


----------



## disco (Feb 10, 2017)

Looks good but the squirrels around here are pretty small. It would take a lot to get a meal!

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 10, 2017)

PS, excellent looking gumbo !!!!


----------



## oberst (Feb 11, 2017)

So few folks know how good squirrels are!  I live in town  and pick some off in my back yard when the neighbors aren't outside. Clean and eat them all in addition to those I hunt in the woods. I smoke and pressure can them; out camping and fishing it takes a couple minutes to have hot smoked squirrel out of the jar.


----------



## Curttheman28 (Mar 1, 2019)

oberst said:


> So few folks know how good squirrels are!  I live in town  and pick some off in my back yard when the neighbors aren't outside. Clean and eat them all in addition to those I hunt in the woods. I smoke and pressure can them; out camping and fishing it takes a couple minutes to have hot smoked squirrel out of the jar.


I get a lot of squirrels at my place as well. I can lots of them cause they can be stored on the shelf that way. Can you let me know the process you use to smoke them and then can them, I have only done raw pack canning of my squirrels. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 1, 2019)

Missed this post the first time around. Looks good. I love Gumbo with its diverse flavors and Squirrel is some tasty meat.
As a Teen, in the 70's, a few of us would go Small Game and Duck Hunting in our town, before it got built up and over populated. It was common to see a couple of guys walking through the neighborhood carrying Shotguns any day during the seasons. No way I would try that now in New Jersey!
One of my favorite meals...Grandma's Sunday Gravy made with Squirrel and Rabbit over Creamy Polenta. No plates, we ate Old World Family Style. Grandma placed a 2' X 3' Pasta Board on the center of the table. Covered it with Polenta, Meat and some Sauce, and a bunch of Parm Reggiano Cheese. The family sat around the table with just a Fork or Tablespoon and you ate from the outside in.
Funny thing, I live out in the Sticks again. We see Turkey, Deer and the occasional Elk wandering through the property, but not a single Squirrel or Rabbit...JJ


----------



## newsmokerky (Mar 6, 2019)

Share the squirrel smoke technique please.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 6, 2019)

Looking good pots.....I got some squirrels inda freezer I need to cook-thanks for the reminder! I also smoke rabbits to make Corn Maque Choux .


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 7, 2019)

That's a meal my in-laws would have loved. They loved squirrel.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## hardcookin (Mar 7, 2019)

Looks Tasty...Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## potsieko (Mar 28, 2019)

newsmokerky said:


> Share the squirrel smoke technique please.



Sorry guys - been busy with work and haven't been able to get on here.

I smoked the ones above on rebar, but prefer to lay them flat. After cleaning, I break them lengthways so they lay flat on a rack - belly down. Dry for 60-90 minutes @ 110* - then add smoke of your choice. For squirrels, I use pecan and/or red oak. I generally smoke for about 2-3 hours around 135*-140*. After cooling, I quarter the squirrel for packaging or cooking. Just be careful of bones if vacuum sealing.


----------

